# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  فیزیک روبخونم فقط یادروس دیگه روهم مطالعه کنم

## ضحی3528

سلام دوستان من ششم شهریورامتحان فیزیک دارم من مطالبم رویادگرفتم ولی میتونم باخوندن بیشترتسلط بهتری پیداکنم بنظرتون تواین یک هفته فیزیک روبخونم فقط یادرس های دیگرروهم برای کنکوربخونم

----------


## ضحی3528

کسی پاسخ گونیست

----------


## gigabyte2052

> کسی پاسخ گونیست


تا امتحاناتت برا فیزیک بخون خوب بعدش بقیه درسا

----------


## Armin80

> سلام دوستان من ششم شهریورامتحان فیزیک دارم من مطالبم رویادگرفتم ولی میتونم باخوندن بیشترتسلط بهتری پیداکنم بنظرتون تواین یک هفته فیزیک روبخونم فقط یادرس های دیگرروهم برای کنکوربخونم


فیزیک بخون بعدش برو سراغ بقیه درسا

----------


## amirhosseinR

فیزکو بخون

----------


## Lullaby

شک نکن ک باید الان فیزیک رو مطالعه کنی!!وقت زیادی هست برای مطالعه دروس کنکور!!شما اگه فیزیک نمره ی دلخواهت رو بگیری انرژی و انگیزه میگیری برای خواندن برای کنکور!!اما در غیر اینصورت انگیزت کم میشه و حس بدی داری
بنظر من هرروز بشین یک فصل رو عمقی با تمام نکات همراه با کتاب درسی بخون....من فیزیک نهایی امسال رو ۱۹ونیم گرفتم اون نیم نمره هم بخاطر ندیدن یه تیکه از سوال بود!!فقط و فقط کتاب رو خوندم همه چیز از کتابه به هیچ عنوان کتاب رو ول نکن من فقط رسیدم ی  دور کتاب رو بخونم اونم بزور اما شما سعی کن حداقل۲بار بخونیش و کل تمرینات پایان فصل و مثال هارو دقیق و موشکافانه حل کنی و چیزی رو از قلم نندازی بعد هم اگه وقت اوردی سوالات ۹۲تا۹۴+خرداد ۹۵ رو از خودت امتحان بگیر..و ی چیز دیگه اگه پرتکرار قلمچی داری اون رو هم حل کن اگه هم نداری بی خیالش زیاد مهم نیست!!
سرافراز باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## king of konkur

ن اینکه همش فیزیک بخونی
بیشتر فیزیک بخون ولی از بقیه درس ها هم غافل نشو
اولویت با فیزیک
بقیه رو هم روزانه دو ساعتو حداقل بخون
موفق باشی

----------


## ضحی3528

*مرسی ازهمتون که جوابمودادین پس بهتره این یک هفته روهمش فیزیک بخونم .چندتادرس که باهم بخونم نمیتونم تمرکزداشته باشم.*

----------

